# Things are pretty bad in Washington DC



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Things are pretty bad in Washington DC


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

erneboy said:


> Things are pretty bad in Washington DC


Hotter than hell!:frown2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

How do you know. Just askin'.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Not too good round her either. We'll have to get away first thing I think.

Check your local weather, you may need to evacuate. I know that seeing that forecast made me evacuate, but I'm OK again now.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Tad too warm for me.:laugh:


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

erneboy said:


> How do you know. Just askin'.


297.61°F seems pretty hot to me:smile2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Ah, I see. I wondered if you'd had personal experience of hell.

Our local pub comes close.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

erneboy said:


> Ah, I see. I wondered if you'd had personal experience of hell.
> 
> Our local pub comes close.


Flew Dan Air once. That came close......


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Didn't he used to be on the Radio?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pilot of the future, oh yes, I remember him well.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

A spacer.


----------

